# [démarrage] Forcer boot sur CD-Rom, sans toucher au bios

## angela

Bonjour. Est-ce qu'il serait possible de faire en sorte qu'au prochain démarrage, le système regarde d'abord sur le CDROM avant de regarder sur le HD, sans devoir faire cette modification dans le bios directement ? merci

----------

## xaviermiller

Via Grub/Lilo seuls, je ne sais pas, mais je pense qu'il y a moyen via SmartBootManager (que j'utilisais à l'époque combiné à XOSL).

Trouvé sur http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/4622

 *Quote:*   

> Booting flopy Disk Image from GRUB
> 
> Submitted by Anonymous (not verified) on Mon, 2006-01-16 04:41.
> 
> Use memdisk
> ...

 

 :Arrow:  http://linux.simple.be/tools/sbm

 :Arrow:  http://btmgr.sourceforge.net/about.html

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

A mon avis c'est pas trop possible parce que au démarrage le bios vérifie et test le matos (POST), ensuite lit la cmos pour savoir entre autres sur quel media chercher une zone MBR donc en fonction de la position des medias ds le setup tu auras l'ordre de boot et dès que cette zone est trouvé,  le programme que contient le MBR (grub ,etc) est chargé en mémoire et exécuté et prennent la main ...

----------

## angela

Merci. Il me semblait que sous windows, certains CD permettaient de le faire: on lance une appli, et lors du redémarrage suivant, on boot sur le CD au lieu du HDD (dans le cas d'un live CD). Mais c'est vrai que si on a accès à grub, on peut lui dire "va pointer sur le CDROM" plutot que d'aller sur la partition habituelle...

----------

## titoucha

 *angela wrote:*   

> Merci. Il me semblait que sous windows, certains CD permettaient de le faire: on lance une appli, et lors du redémarrage suivant, on boot sur le CD au lieu du HDD (dans le cas d'un live CD)

 

Ben le CD de windows le fait, mais par contre je ne sais pas comment c'est possible en plus l'explication de @man in the hill me parait plausible.

----------

## angela

D'un autre côté, si on peut flasher le bios depuis le système d'exploitation, on est sensé pour en faire n'importe quoi   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## titoucha

Tu as raison je n'avais pas pensé à ça, mais n'empêche que je ne sais toujours pas comment ils font.

----------

## man in the hill

 *angela wrote:*   

> Merci. Il me semblait que sous windows, certains CD permettaient de le faire: on lance une appli, et lors du redémarrage suivant, on boot sur le CD au lieu du HDD (dans le cas d'un live CD). Mais c'est vrai que si on a accès à grub, on peut lui dire "va pointer sur le CDROM" plutot que d'aller sur la partition habituelle...

 

Le bios cherche une zone MBR donc si tu mets ton HDD en dernier ds ton setup ... Faut pas confondre le bios qui est ds une mémoire non volatile mais modifiable par le flashage justement  et la mémoire cmos alimenté par la pile enregistrant les paramètres du setup modifiable facilement en faisant Fx ou Del ...

----------

## xaviermiller

vous avez essayé smartbootmanager ? ça le fait...

----------

## Ezka

Ce serait possible avec GRUB 2 a ce qu'il parait  ... pas avec le 0.97   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## xaviermiller

et si Grub avance aussi vite que le HURD, le support pour CD arrivera quand celui-ci sera obsolète   :Cool: 

----------

## lmarcini

Oh, la mauvaise langue !!! Et je ne parle pas de l'appel au troll...

Angela, ta question vient-elle du fait que tu n'aies pas la main sur ton BIOS (exemple, protection par MDP) ?

----------

## xaviermiller

ou BIOS trop vieux  :Wink: 

----------

## widan

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Ben le CD de windows le fait, mais par contre je ne sais pas comment c'est possible en plus l'explication de @man in the hill me parait plausible.

 

Non, ça fonctionne dans l'autre sens. Les CD de Windows contiennent un bootloader spécial, qui regarde si Windows est déjà installé sur le disque (en regardant le MBR), et si il ne l'est pas, lance automatiquement le CD. Sinon on obtient le message "Press a key to boot from CD", et si l'utilisateur ne fait rien, le bootloader du CD charge et exécute le MBR. Pour que ça marche, il faut bien évidemment avoir le CD avant le HDD dans l'ordre de boot du BIOS.

 *angela wrote:*   

> D'un autre côté, si on peut flasher le bios depuis le système d'exploitation, on est sensé pour en faire n'importe quoi 

 

Il y a pas vraiment de lien entre flasher le BIOS et le boot sur CD... L'ordre de boot est stocké dans la mémoire CMOS, et en théorie on pourrait le modifier depuis l'OS, mais le format n'est pas documenté (et il n'y a aucune garantie que ça soit stocké pareil pour tous les BIOS).

----------

## titoucha

Merci @widman pour l'explication.   :Razz: 

----------

## pascuol

j'ai deja été perturbé par mandriva qui te permettait dans le menu de reboot de rebooter par exemple sur windows.

C'était impressionnant parce que t'es dans linux, tu demande de rebooter sous windows, ta machine reboot, windows démarre, dans windows tu met redémarrer, windows s'arrete, ta machine reboot et la ca reboot comme avant sous ton linux

Mais j'ai pas compris le mécanisme utilisé, ca devrait pourtant pourvoir résoudre ton probleme suffit de demander plutot le cdrom que windows..

ce ne serait pas des commande dans grub.conf qui modifie grub.conf   :Shocked: 

en demandant de rebooter sur le cd-rom ca backuperais le grub.conf puis ca modifierais le grub.conf pour que le cd-rom soit démarrer par defaut et dans les commande de démarrage sur le cdrom ca remettrais le grub.conf initial ??

bon je suis pas un pro, p-e que y a pas moyen, mais p-e que ca te mattra sur la voie, ou que ca donnera une idee a un pro  :Very Happy: 

----------

## SnowBear

 *pascuol wrote:*   

> j'ai deja été perturbé par mandriva qui te permettait dans le menu de reboot de rebooter par exemple sur windows.
> 
> C'était impressionnant parce que t'es dans linux, tu demande de rebooter sous windows, ta machine reboot, windows démarre, dans windows tu met redémarrer, windows s'arrete, ta machine reboot et la ca reboot comme avant sous ton linux
> 
> Mais j'ai pas compris le mécanisme utilisé, ca devrait pourtant pourvoir résoudre ton probleme suffit de demander plutot le cdrom que windows..
> ...

 

Sous lilo tu peux le faire :

```
lilo -R <os>
```

(le français c'est mieux)

----------

## widan

 *pascuol wrote:*   

> j'ai deja été perturbé par mandriva qui te permettait dans le menu de reboot de rebooter par exemple sur windows.
> 
> C'était impressionnant parce que t'es dans linux, tu demande de rebooter sous windows, ta machine reboot, windows démarre, dans windows tu met redémarrer, windows s'arrete, ta machine reboot et la ca reboot comme avant sous ton linux
> 
> Mais j'ai pas compris le mécanisme utilisé

 

Si c'est avec grub, regarde cette page.

----------

## Mickael

Pour enfoncer le clou avec smartbootmanager : 

2. Amorcer un CD d'installation avec Smart BootManager

EDIT : je confirme smartbootmanager ça le fait très bien.

----------

